

The iPad Air 2 (And a Few Cursory Words Regarding the iPad Mini 3) - MrJagil
http://daringfireball.net/2014/10/ipad_air_2

======
melling
Interesting... True?

"the iPad Air 2 might be on even footing today with the MacBook Air. It really
is desktop-PC-level performance."

